# Non c'é problema



## ericzumba

Ciao a tutti.

Come direi 'non c'è problema' en française?

Grazie.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Ericzumba

Puoi dire:

"Il n'y a pas de problèmes" o "Pas de problèmes" tout-court ;-)

Ciao!


----------



## Ostaire

"Pas de problème", au singulier


----------



## Yulan

Ostaire said:


> "Pas de problème", au singulier


 

ooppsss! Oui! C'est absolument vrai!
Je m'excuse


----------



## One1

Yulan said:


> ooppsss! Oui! C'est absolument vrai!
> Je m'excuse



Pas de problème


----------



## Yulan

One1 said:


> Pas de problème


 
This is quite good!


----------



## ericzumba

Merci beaucoup, ragazzi.


----------



## Aoyama

On aurait aussi :
 ce n'est pas un problème ou encore "no problème" ...


----------



## ericzumba

Grazie mille, Ayoama!


----------



## Aoyama

Prego, ericzumba ... (Mi chiamo A*oya*ma)


----------

